# I found Aquario's Neo Diffuser!



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It is helpful and thank you for posting the info.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

That’s great George Farmer has popularized this defuser on his YouTube videos.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

did you get the small or the large?


----------



## BigKTanks (May 19, 2018)

TeamTeal said:


> did you get the small or the large?


I got the large! It's for my new 48 gal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrel (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought the small for my 60p and it has produced the tiniest bubbles I’ve ever seen in a CO2 diffuser. I ended up buying a second as a backup. Does anyone know the best method to cleaning them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

I purchased this off Amazon.com and absolutely love it. Got the idea from the George Farmer videos on YouTube. Running the small in my 29 gallon and it does a wonderful job.

Pm0606 Micro Oxygen and Co2 Bubble Diffuser with an Air Control Valve, forever contious smooth bubbles, 100% High Qualitiy Very good for shrimps , Guppy, Tetra, Betta and plants (Co2 small) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074MLT716/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_xu.cBbNENQRYA



Darrel said:


> I bought the small for my 60p and it has produced the tiniest bubbles I’ve ever seen in a CO2 diffuser. I ended up buying a second as a backup. Does anyone know the best method to cleaning them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The best way to clean is 50% regular, unscented bleach with 50% water. Keep the CO2 running and place the diffuser in it. After about 10 min place it in a solution of water and prime (1 cup water to like a tablespoon of prime). Keep lithe CO2 running and leave it in for another 10. You are good to go.

I keep the CO2 running to keep the solution from feeding into the diffuser, courtesy of George Farmer 2 min tip.


----------



## Darrel (Apr 27, 2012)

Grobbins48 said:


> I purchased this off Amazon.com and absolutely love it. Got the idea from the George Farmer videos on YouTube. Running the small in my 29 gallon and it does a wonderful job.
> 
> Pm0606 Micro Oxygen and Co2 Bubble Diffuser with an Air Control Valve, forever contious smooth bubbles, 100% High Qualitiy Very good for shrimps , Guppy, Tetra, Betta and plants (Co2 small) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074MLT716/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_xu.cBbNENQRYA
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thanks for the tip! How often do you clean it? I've had mine running for a couple of weeks and it's still producing super tiny bubbles.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

For me every couple of weeks, or when I start to visibly see algae on it.


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

Can someone please clarify the different sizes. Haha they have listed both “big” and “large” as available sizes but don’t give measurements. The “big” one has a brown disc, and the “large” appears to have a white disc. It looks like the “large” is the bigger of the two, but I want to make sure it’s still the same product. 

Thanks!


----------



## Darrel (Apr 27, 2012)

You’ll want to get either the “CO2-Small” or the “CO2-Big”. I have a 60P and the CO2-Small was perfect for my tank. The CO2 diffusers have the brown disks while the air stones have white.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks! Given the fairly reasonable price tag on amazon, I picked up both the “large” and “big”. They arrived today and as Darrel mentioned the one with the brown disk is labeled CO2 large and the white disk is just labeled “large” and came with a plastic valve to control flow from air pump. The white disk is significantly thicker than the brown disk as well. Even though the white disk doesn’t specify that it’s specifically for co2, I think it’s worth at least trying out. 

Should be interesting to run them side by side and compare the performance. Tank is finally coming on Tuesday, and I’ll try to post an update with some side by side photos later in the week.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

If only I could get one in Canada


----------



## ShermanGirl (Mar 5, 2015)

What are the measurements of the CO2-small?


----------



## Darrel (Apr 27, 2012)

About 3/4 inch (photo from Amazon)


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

@people who bought this. is it working well?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

I love it, still keeps fine bubbles, easy to clean with bleach water mix, and not worried about breaking it. 3 months now maybe?


----------

